# Favorites



## Swampguy

I have lost everything on my computer and have had to reformat. What are some sites I should have in my favorites? I am not interested in political sites or blogs. I really want to find the sites that had various articles and confessions. Thanks, Tim


----------



## rjlynam

http://www.apuritansmind.com
http://www.monergism.com
http://www.reformed.org/books/institutes
http://www.mountainretreatorg.ne/
http://ccel.org/index/classics.html
http://www.modernreformation.org
http://www.alliancenet.org
http://www.cyberhymnal.org
http://homepage.mac.com/shanerosenthal/reformationink

Hope this helps.


----------



## crhoades

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Links.htm


----------



## Swampguy

Thanks, Tim


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

http://www.ondoctrine.com/00links.htm
http://www.covenantofgrace.com/index.htm
http://www.reformed.com/
http://geneva.founders.org/listing.html
http://presbyterianreformed.org/
http://www.applesofgold.co.uk/index.htm
http://www.pap.com.au/
http://www.swordandshield.com/armour.htm
http://www.spindleworks.com/
http://www.covenant-urc.org/links/refwebs.html
http://www.fpcjackson.org/resources/links.htm
http://puritanismtoday.wordpress.com/
http://www.theopedia.com/Main_Page
http://www.loughbrickland.org/
http://www.rpc.org/
http://www.reformedpresbyterian.org/
http://www.reformedonline.com/
http://www.eldrbarry.net/hatr/chrlinks.htm
http://www.geocities.com/crusader1517/
http://www.creeds.net/
http://www.truecovenanter.com/
http://www.wts.edu/resources/rlinks.html
http://www.godrules.net/
http://www.biblecentre.net/index1.htm
http://www.webwatchdog.net/bible/
http://easyweb.easynet.co.uk/~jbeggsoc/jbshome.html
http://www.trinitarianbiblesociety.org/
http://www.puritansermons.com/
http://www.pcahistory.org/
http://www.reformedsermons.org/
http://www.trinitypca.org/resources.htm
http://www.psalms4u.com/
http://members.aol.com/kptacek/index.html
http://www.godutch.com/catalogue/book.asp?id=80
http://www.icr.org/
http://www.puritannica.com/
http://www.christianheritageworks.com/
http://puritanism.online.fr/
http://www.constitution.org/
http://www.spurgeon.org/
http://www.johnowen.org/
http://www.rtrc.net/
http://cat.xula.edu/tpr/
http://www.graceonlinelibrary.org/
http://www.eternallifeministries.org/books.htm
http://www.geocities.com/kaalvenist/theology.html
http://www.artsreformation.com/
http://www.francismakemie.com/
http://www.reformationart.com/index.html
http://www.the-highway.com/

[Edited on 9-7-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Pilgrim

Here are a few more from my bookmarks, in no particular order. Sorry for any duplication. Also, some of these are sort of all over the map, so use discernment. I'm not sure what exactly you're looking for, but these sites contain creeds and confessions as well as theological articles. 

http://www.opc.org
http://www.dr-fnlee.org
http://www.naphtali.org
http://www.fpcr.org
http://www.gpts.edu
http://www.wscal.org
http://www.mbrem.com
http://www.aplacefortruth.org/
http://www.freewebs.com/reformational/index.htm
http://www.spurgeon.org/~phil/dabney.htm
http://www.reformation21.org/
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/webpages54/ap/
http://www.biblebb.com/
http://www.americanvision.org/
http://www.natreformassn.org/statesman/index.html
http://www.banneroftruth.org/pages/home.php
http://www.two-age.org/
http://www.caledonianfire.org/caledonianfire/
http://www.iclnet.org/pub/resources/text/wittenberg/wittenberg-home.html
http://basketoffigs.org/
http://www.reformedfellowship.net/articles.htm
http://contra-mundum.org/
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Forum/3505/
http://www.cmfnow.com/
http://www.covenantseminary.edu/worldwide/default.asp
http://www.paulperspective.com/
http://www.fivesolas.com/
http://www.fivesolas.com/watson/
http://www.biblicaltheology.org/
http://www.girs.com/
http://www.datarat.net/DR/ (John Murray page)
http://www.covopc.org/Kline/Meredith_Kline_Online.html
http://www.misterrichardson.com/index.html
http://www.pbministries.org/
http://www.pressiechurch.org/
http://www.hti.umich.edu/m/moajrnl/browse.journals/prin.html (Princeton Review)
http://www.thirdmill.org/
http://www.frame-poythress.org/
http://www.aomin.org
http://www.proginosko.com/docs/wcf_lbcf.html
http://www.rctr.org/
http://www.geocities.com/johncharlesryle/
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Forum/6389/creeds.html
http://www.puritans.net/
http://www.reformedtheology.ca/
http://www.vantil.info/
http://www.trinityfoundation.org
http://www.bpc.org/wsc/
http://www.chalcedon.org/
http://www.chalcedon.edu/
http://members.aol.com/RSISBELL/church.html
http://www.carm.org/


----------



## Pilgrim

Here are sites of interest related to Bible study, commentaries, etc. 

http://www.bible-researcher.com/index.html
http://www.audio-bible.com/bible/bible.html
http://www.studylight.org/
http://www.bibletoolbar.net/
http://eword.gospelcom.net//comments/ (Commentaries)
http://www.edginet.org/mcheyne/calendar.php (M'Cheyne calendar)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

http://www.reformationireland.com/ (thanks to Pastor Adam King for the tip)
http://www.ianpaisley.org/
http://www.covenanter.org/
http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/reformation/index.shtml
http://cat.xula.edu/tpr/movements/magisterial/
http://members.aol.com/rbiblech/MiscDoctrine/TheMajorEnglishPuritans.htm
http://www.newble.co.uk/hall/hallofame.html
http://www.gracegems.org/


----------



## Pergamum

This post gives me an opening to get some advice for myself too:

I have bought a new computer and would love to transport my long list of web favorites to my new computer. 

Any way to find and transfer this file with a removable storage device?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

http://www.sounddoctrine.net/Classic_Sermons.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

http://www.thereformation.info/index.htm


----------



## Me Died Blue

Here is a list of recommended Reformed online resources I compiled awhile back, and have been updating since then:

*Churches:*
American Presbyterian Church (http://www.americanpresbyterianchurch.org)
Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church (http://www.arpsynod.org)
Associated Presbyterian Churches (http://www.apchurches.org)
Association of Reformed Baptist Churches of America (http://www.reformedbaptist.com)
Bible Presbyterian Church (http://www.bpc.org)
Canadian and American Reformed Churches (http://www.canrc.org)
Covenant Presbyterian Church (http://www.covenant-presbyterian.org)
Covenant Reformed Presbyterian Church (http://www.covref.org)
Covenanting Association of Reformed and Presbyterian Churches (http://www.carpc.ccrmin.com)
Evangelical Reformed Presbyterian Church (http://www.erpchurch.org)
Free Presbyterian Church (http://www.freepres.org)
Free Reformed Churches of North America (http://www.frcna.org)
Heritage Netherlands Reformed Congregations (http://www.hnrc.org/gr/Find_A_Church/find_a_church.html)
Hungarian Reformed Church in America (http://www.calvinsynod.org/church/location.htm)
Korean American Presbyterian Church (http://www.kapc.org)
North American Presbyterian and Reformed Council (http://www.naparc.org)
Orthodox Christian Reformed Church (http://www.burlingtonocrc.com/directory.html)
Orthodox Presbyterian Church (http://www.opc.org)
Presbyterian Church in America (http://www.pcanet.org)
Presbyterian Reformed Church (http://www.presbyterianreformed.org)
Protestant Reformed Churches in America (http://www.prca.org)
Reformed Baptist Fellowship (http://www.reformedbaptistfellowship.org)
Reformed Church in the United States (http://www.rcus.org)
The Reformed Church of Québec (http://www.erq.qc.ca)
Reformed Presbyterian Church General Assembly (http://www.rpcga.org)
Reformed Presbyterian Church - Hanover Presbytery (http://www.rpchanover.org)
Reformed Presbyterian Church in the United States (http://www.rpcus.com)
Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America (http://www.reformedpresbyterian.org)
The Traditional Protestant Episcopal Church (http://www.reformer.org)
United Reformed Churches in North America (http://www.urcna.org)
Westminster Presbyterian Church in the United States (http://www.wpcus.org)

*Creeds, Confessions & Catechisms:*
Anathemas of the Second Council of Constantinople (http://www.reformed.org/documents/2_council_of_constan.html)
Apostles' Creed (http://www.reformed.org/documents/apostles_creed.html)
Athanasian Creed (http://www.reformed.org/documents/athanasian.html)
Belgic Confession (http://www.reformed.org/documents/BelgicConfession.html)
Calvin's Catechism (http://www.apuritansmind.com/Creeds/CalvinsCatechismIntro.htm)
Canons of the Council of Orange (http://www.the-highway.com/Orange.html)
Canons of Dordt (http://www.reformed.org/documents/canons_of_dordt.html)
Catechism of the Church of Geneva (http://www.reformed.org/documents/calvin/geneva_catachism/geneva_catachism.html)
Definition of the Council of Chalcedon (http://www.reformed.org/documents/chalcedon.html)
French Confession of Faith (Gallican Confession) (http://www.calvin.org/frenchConfession.html)
Heidelberg Catechism (http://www.reformed.org/documents/heidelberg.html)
London Baptist Confession of Faith of 1644 (http://www.apuritansmind.com/Creeds/LondonBaptistConfession1644.htm)
London Baptist Confession of Faith of 1689 (http://www.reformedreader.org/ccc/1689lbc/english/1689econtents.htm)
Nicene Creed (http://www.reformed.org/documents/nicene.html)
Philadelphia Confession of Faith (http://www.spurgeon.org/~phil/creeds/phila.htm)
Savoy Declaration of Faith and Order (http://www.reformed.org/documents/Savoy_Declaration)
Scots Confession (http://www.fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/1560SC.htm)
Second Helvetic Confession (http://www.ccel.org/creeds/helvetic.htm)
Thirty-Nine Articles of Religion (http://www.reformed.org/documents/articles_39_1572.html)
Westminster Confession of Faith (http://reformed.org/documents/wcf_with_proofs/index.html)
Westminster Larger Catechism (http://reformed.org/documents/wlc_w_proofs/index.html)
Westminster Shorter Catechism (http://www.reformed.org/documents/wsc/index.html)

*Commentaries, Classic Works & Articles*
"A Brief Comparative Study of: Arminianism and Calvinism" (http://www.the-highway.com/compare.html)
"Calvinism in History" by Loraine Boettner (http://reformed-theology.org/html/books/calvinism-history/history.htm)
_Calvin's Calvinism by John Calvin_ (http://www.reformed.org/documents/calvin/calvin_predestination.html)
Cambridge Declaration (http://www.reformed.org/documents/cambridge.html)
Chicago Statement on Biblical Inerrancy (http://www.reformed.org/documents/icbi.html)
_The Death of Death in the Death of Christ_ by John Owen (http://www.mbrem.com/calvinism/Death_Of_Death/owen.htm)
The Directory for Family Worship (http://www.reformed.org/documents/wcf_standards/p417-direct_fam_worship.html)
The Directory for the Publick Worship of God (http://www.reformed.org/documents/wcf_standards/p369-direct_pub_worship.html)
_Domestical Duties_ by William Gouge (http://www.kamglobal.org/WilliamGouge/domesticalduties.html)
Fisher's Catechism (http://www.reformed.org/documents/fisher/index.html)
"For Whom Did Christ Die?" by John Owen (http://www.reformed.org/documents/Owen_limited.html)
The Form of Presbyterial Church-Government (http://www.reformed.org/documents/w...ments/wcf_standards/p395-form_presby_gov.html)
Geneva Bible (http://www.genevabible.org)
_Institutes of the Christian Religion by John Calvin_ (http://www.reformed.org/books/institutes)
"Introduction to John Owen's The Death of Death in the Death of Christ" by J. I. Packer (http://www.apuritansmind.com/Arminianism/JIPacker Introduction.htm)
John Calvin's Commentaries (http://www.ccel.org/c/calvin/comment3/comm_index.htm)
John Gill's Exposition of the Entire Bible (http://eword.gospelcom.net/comments/gill)
_Lectures on Calvinism_ by Abraham Kuyper (http://www.kuyper.org/main/publish/b...inter_17.shtml)
Martin Luther's 95 Theses (http://www.reformed.org/documents/95_theses.html)
Matthew Henry's Commentary (http://eword.gospelcom.net/comments/mh)
_The Mortification of Sin_ by John Owen (http://www.eternallifeministries.org/jo_mort.txt)
_The Reformed Faith_ by Robert Shaw (http://www.reformed.org/documents/shaw)
"Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God" by Jonathan Edwards (http://www.reformed.org/documents/sinners.html)
The Sum of Saving Knowledge (http://www.reformed.org/documents/sum/sum.html)

*Ministries, Websites & Archives:*
9Marks (http://www.9marks.org)
A Place for Truth (http://www.aplacefortruth.org)
A Puritan's Mind (http://www.apuritansmind.com)
Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals (http://www.alliancenet.org)
Alpha and Omega Ministries (http://www.aomin.org)
American Vision (http://www.americanvision.org)
The Apologetics Group (http://www.apologeticsgroup.com)
at Geneva (http://www.atgeneva.com)
Augustine Fellowship Study Center (http://www.augustinefellowship.org)
BlackPuritan.com (http://www.blackpuritan.com)
The Bibles and Classic Christian Books Collection (http://www.reformedwritings.com)
BiblicalTheology.org (http://www.biblicaltheology.org)
The Blue Banner (http://www.fpcr.org)
Calvinist Gadfly (http://www.calvinistgadfly.com)
Calvinist Worldview (http://www.calvinistworldview.com)
Center for Biblical Theology and Eschatology (http://www.mountainretreatorg.net)
Center for Reformed Theology and Apologetics (http://www.reformed.org)
The Chalcedon Foundation (http://www.chalcedon.edu)
Christian Counseling & Educational Foundation (http://www.ccef.org)
The Christian Observer (http://www.christianobserver.org)
The Council on Biblical Manhood and Womanhood (http://www.cbmw.org)
Covenant Community Reformed Ministries (http://www.ccrmin.com)
CrossTalk Podcast (http://www.oceansideurc.org/cross-talk)
Cyrene Ministries (http://www.cyrene.org)
Desiring God (http://www.desiringgod.org)
Don Kistler Online (http://www.donkistler.org)
Eternal Life Ministries (http://www.eternallifeministries.org)
Experientia (http://www.freewebs.com/knowhim)
Federal Theology (http://www.federaltheology.org)
Fire and Ice (http://www.puritansermons.com)
FiveSolas.com (http://www.fivesolas.com)
Founders Ministries (http://www.founders.org)
George Whitefield Collection (http://www.reformed.org/documents/Whitefield.html)
Grace Online Library (http://www.graceonlinelibrary.org)
Grace to You (http://www.gty.org)
The Hall of Church History (http://www.spurgeon.org/~phil/hall.htm)
The Heidelblog (http://www.oceansideurc.org/the-heidelblog)
The Highlands Study Center (http://highlands.gospelcom.net)
The Highway (http://www.the-highway.com)
The John Calvin Center (http://www.johncalvin.com)
JohnOwen.org (http://www.johnowen.org)
JonathanEdwards.com (http://www.jonathanedwards.com)
Kerugma (http://www.kerugma.solideogloria.com)
Ligonier Ministries (http://www.ligonier.org)
Line of Promise Press (http://www.lineofpromise.com)
Mt. Olive Tape Library (http://www.sermonaudio.com/source_detail.asp?sourceid=mtolive)
National Association of Nouthetic Counselors (http://www.nanc.org)
The Nicene Council (http://www.nicenecouncil.com)
Ordinary Means Podcast (http://www.ordinarymeans.com)
Pilgrims & Parish (http://dannyhyde.squarespace.com/journal)
Providence Baptist Ministries (http://www.pbministries.org)
Puritan Board (http://www.puritanboard.com)
Radio Apologia (http://www.radioapologia.com)
Reformation Christian Ministries (http://www.refcm.org)
Reformation Ink (http://homepage.mac.com/shanerosenthal/reformationink)
Reformation Theology (http://www.reformationtheology.com)
Reformed Baptist Resources... (http://www.1689.com)
Reformed Blacks of America (http://www.reformedblacksofamerica.org)
Reformed Fellowship (http://www.reformedfellowship.net)
The Reformed Network (http://www.reformednet.org/refnet)
Reformed Online Library (http://www.reformedonline.com)
Reformed Puritan Home (http://www.puritanhome.bravehost.com)
The Reformed Reader (http://www.reformedreader.org)
Reformed Resource (http://www.calvin.org)
The Reformed Sermon Archives (http://www.reformedsermonarchives.com)
Reformed Theology Resource Center (http://www.rtrc.net)
The Reformed Theology Source (http://www.reformedtheology.ca)
Reformed Witness (http://www.reformed.com)
Reformers, Puritans, and a Geek (http://www.reformersandpuritans.com)
Renewing Your Mind (http://www.ligonier.org/radio/index.php)
The Riddleblog (http://kimriddlebarger.squarespace.com)
The Seed (http://www.theseed.info)
Semper Reformanda (http://www.semperreformanda.com)
Sinners & Saints (http://www.sinnersaint.org)
Sola Gratia Ministries (http://www.solagratia.org)
Sola Scriptura! (http://www.mbrem.com)
SoliDeoGloria.com (http://www.solideogloria.com)
Sovereign Grace Ministries (http://www.sovereigngraceministries.org)
The Spurgeon Archive (http://www.spurgeon.org)
The Strait Gate (http://www.straitgate.com)
Studies in Reformed Theology (http://www.reformed-theology.org)
Sword & Shield (http://www.swordandshield.com)
The Threshold (http://www.monergism.com)
Together for the Gospel (http://www.togetherforthegospel.org)
Totally Reformed (http://www.totallyreformed.com)
Triablogue (http://triablogue.blogspot.com)
Tulip Faith (http://www.tulipfaith.com)
TULIP.org (http://www.tulip.org)
Unchained Radio (http://www.unchainedradio.com)
The Upper Register (http://www.upper-register.com)
VanTil.info (http://www.vantil.info)
Vision Forum Ministries (http://www.visionforumministries.org)
West Coast Evangelical Alliance (http://www.wceaonline.com)
Westminster Shorter Catechism Project (http://www.shortercatechism.com)
White Horse Inn (http://www.whitehorseinn.org)

*Books, Journals & Publications:*
1599 Geneva Bible Restoration Project (http://www.1599genevabible.com)
Baker Books (http://www.bakerbooks.com)
Banner of Truth (http://www.banneroftruth.org)
byFaith (http://www.byfaithonline.com)
The Confessional Presbyterian (http://www.cpjournal.com)
Calvary Press Publishing and Discount Book Service (http://www.calvarypress.com)
Crown & Covenant Publications (http://www.psalms4u.com)
Cumberland Valley Bible Book Service (http://www.cvbbs.com)
Encyclopedia Puritannica Project (http://www.puritannica.com)
Good Theology (http://www.goodtheology.com)
Grace & Truth Books (http://www.graceandtruthbooks.com)
Greenville Seminary Bookstore (http://www.gpts.edu/bookstore)
Kerux (http://www.kerux.com)
Little Pilgrim Book Shoppe (http://www.littlepilgrim.org)
Modern Reformation (http://www.modernreformation.org)
Monergism Books (http://www.monergismbooks.com)
Naphtali Press (http://www.naphtali.com)
New Horizons (http://www.opc.org/new_horizons.html)
The Outlook (http://www.reformedfellowship.net)
Presbyterian & Reformed Publishing (http://www.prpbooks.com)
Presbyterian's Armoury Publications (http://www.pap.com.au)
Puritan Publications (http://www.puritanpublications.org)
Reformation 21 (http://www.reformation21.org)
Reformation Heritage Books (http://www.heritagebooks.org)
Reformed Baptist Theological Review (http://www.rbtr.org)
Reformed Free Publishing Association (http://www.rfpa.org)
Reformed Theological Seminary Online Bookstore (http://www.rts.edu/bookstore)
Soli Deo Gloria Ministries (http://www.ligonier.org/sdg)
Solid Ground Christian Books (http://www.solid-ground-books.com)
Sovereign Grace Publishers (http://www.sovgracepub.com)
The Standard Bearer (http://www.rfpa.org/Scripts/standardbearer.asp)
Still Waters Revival Books (http://www.swrb.com)
Tabletalk (http://www.ligonier.org/tabletalk/index.php)
Totally Reformed Publications (https://www.trpublications.net)
Trinity Book Service (http://www.trinitybookservice.org)
Westminster Assembly Project (http://www.westminsterassembly.org)
Westminster Bookstore (http://www.wtsbooks.com)

*Seminaries:*
Birmingham Theological Seminary (http://www.birminghamseminary.org)
City Seminary of Sacramento (http://www.cityseminary.org)
Covenant Theological Seminary (http://www.covenantseminary.edu)
Erskine Theological Seminary (http://www.erskineseminary.org)
Farel Reformed Theological Seminary (http://www.farel.net)
Geneva Reformed Seminary (http://www.genevareformed.org)
Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary (http://www.gpts.edu)
Heidelberg Theological Seminary (http://www.heidelbergseminary.org)
Knox Theological Seminary (http://www.knoxseminary.org)
Mid-America Reformed Seminary (http://www.midamerica.edu)
New Geneva Theological Seminary (http://www.newgeneva.org)
Northwest Theological Seminary (http://www.nwts.edu)
Protestant Reformed Theological School (http://www.prca.org/Seminary/seminary.html)
Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary (http://www.puritanseminary.org)
Reformed Baptist Seminary (http://www.rbseminary.org)
Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary (http://www.rpts.edu)
Reformed Theological Seminary (http://www.rts.edu)
Sangre de Cristo Seminary (http://www.sangredecristoseminary.org)
Theological College of the Canadian Reformed Churches (http://www.canrc.org/college)
Western Reformed Seminary (http://www.wrs.edu)
Westminster Seminary California (http://www.wscal.edu)
Westminster Theological Seminary (http://www.westminster.edu)
Whitefield Theological Seminary (http://www.whitefield.edu)


----------



## Greg

trevorjohnson said:


> This post gives me an opening to get some advice for myself too:
> 
> I have bought a new computer and would love to transport my long list of web favorites to my new computer.
> 
> Any way to find and transfer this file with a removable storage device?



Hi Trevor,

Which web browser do you use? 

If you use Firefox (which is what I use), click on "Bookmarks" up top when the browser is open. Then click on "Manage Bookmarks". Click on "File", which will then give you "Import" and "Export" options. Use the export option to choose the drive that you want to send your favorites list to (floppy, CD,...). If you have one, one of those little flash memory sticks that plug into your USB port is perfect. Once you're on your new computer, use the same steps with the exception of choosing the import option.

I'm not sure exactly what the steps involved for IE are, but I would imagine they're pretty similar.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

http://www.reformedsermonarchives.com/index.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

http://www.leedstrinity.ac.uk/histcourse/reformat/index.htm


----------



## Pergamum

Swampguy!

Your providential happening has fallen out to the blessing of us all...wow, there are so many treasures listed here!


----------



## Answerman

I have a ton of favorites but this is my condensed list which is mainly sites that have lots of resources:

www.cmfnow.com
www.wordmp3.com
www.rctr.org
www.freebooks.com
www.monergism.com
www.aomin.org
www.radioapologia.com
www.rmiweb.org
www.crta.org
www.sermonaudio.com
www.ccel.org
www.apuritansmind.com
www.thirdmill.org
www.vincentcheung.com
www.biblicaltraining.org
www.apollos.ws
www.dougwils.com
http://teampyro.blogspot.com
http://triablogue.blogspot.com
http://christianmind.blogspot.com
http://highlands.gospelcom.net


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

http://www.olivetreelibrary.com/cyclopedia/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

http://www.psalms4u.com is now http://www.crownandcovenant.com


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

http://www.propadeutic.com/faith/

See this thread.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

http://www.lgmarshall.org/


----------

